# Bar Refaeli hat Probleme, einen neuen Partner zu finden



## beachkini (24 Mai 2012)

​
Bar Refaeli ist zwar für Viele ein wahr gewordener Männertraum, doch scheinbar ziehen es die meisten Männer vor, wirklich nur von ihr zu träumen. Angesprochen wird das Topmodel nämlich selten, wie sie jetzt in einer US-Talkshow gestand: “*Keiner spricht mich an, keiner flirtet mit mir. Es ist wirklich traurig*”, so Bar Refaeli bei “Conan”. Dabei hätte ein Mann, der direkt auf sie zukommt, ganz gute Chancen. Zumindest, wenn er strahlend weiße Zähne hat. Denn darauf achtet die 26-Jährige bei einem Mann besonders. Sie geht sogar so weit, ihre Vorliebe für ein strahlendes Lächeln als Fetisch zu bezeichnen. Doch obwohl Bar Refaeli sogar die aktuelle “Maxim”-Liste der 100 heißesten Frauen anführt, klappt es seit ihrer Trennung von Schauspieler Leonardo DiCaprio 2011 nicht richtig mit den Männern.

Auch wenn sie von vielen Frauen um ihre tolle Figur beneidet und von Männern bewundert wird, zeigt sich Bar Refaeli bei Fotoshootings nicht gerne nackt, wie sie weiter gesteht. Doch zum Glück gibt es Photoshop und die Unterwäsche wird einfach wegretuschiert. Das war auch bei Foto für das Magazin “Maxim” der Fall, auf dem das Model scheinbar komplett nackt posiert. Dabei habe sie zumindest einen Hauch von Unterwäsche getragen. Die kann nach der Computrebearbeitung des Bilds aber nur noch erahnt werden.

Das Interview in HD:


----------



## MetalFan (24 Mai 2012)

Ich mach' gleich einen Termin beim Zahnarzt... - Bar ich komme!


----------



## Magni (24 Mai 2012)

Schon merkwürdig, dabei müssten die doch eigentlich bei ihr Schlange stehen. Aber ich mach mal nen Termin beim Zahnarzt meines Vertrauens


----------



## Q (25 Mai 2012)

ich hasse Zahnärzte


----------



## Punisher (25 Mai 2012)

ich mag Zahnärzte


----------



## koftus89 (3 Okt. 2012)

so traumhaft sie ist. wenn du sie als normalo ansprichst kannst dich soweiso brausen gehen.


----------



## Cairo137 (4 Okt. 2012)

Zu wählerisch^^


----------

